# gothic shoot !!!



## rully (Aug 30, 2009)

this is the same model from my last thread 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/173239-beauty-shoot-lovely-lady.html

i want to try to make gothic shoot, more feel dark, high level of eye liner.
i'am still using this model, coz this model (even though she's not a pro model), but i like her face so much. her face have character.
the only thing she have negative point, is only she's getting more fat than before.

and just like before, i just take her to dinner before photo shoot. 

taken using :
canon 20D
canon 24-70mm f/2,8 L USM
lightning by golden eagle

critic and comment are welcome


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice photos although I don't find them very goth. But I am no goth expert...



rully said:


> the only thing she have negative point, is only she's getting more fat than before.
> 
> and just like before, i just take her to dinner before photo shoot.



Stop taking her to dinner. Maybe that will help :lmao:


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 30, 2009)

Good shots, the light in the 2nd one is awesome..


----------



## TimmyJP (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the intensity of the eyes in the first shot, absolutely beautiful capture, and as HoboSyke said, the lighting in the second is wonderful!

Good work!


----------



## ocular (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think she's getting fatter. It's your pp that's the problem m8. For example the 3rd image doesn't look natural. Her chin is wrong, I can't nail it right now but something's off.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 30, 2009)

ocular said:


> I don't think she's getting fatter. It's your pp that's the problem m8. For example the 3rd image doesn't look natural. Her chin is wrong, I can't nail it right now but something's off.



I think you might mean the lack of fill from below.



c.cloudwalker said:


> Nice photos although I don't find them very goth. But I am no goth expert...



I agree. In the world of goth and cyberpunk, this is very mild. Black lipstick, and something far more gothic like a choker, hair urchins, gigantic boots (those shoes she's wearing? not goth), fishnets, or anything like that would help matters.

This shot illustrates everything above. Not my shot, but I ran into this wonderful young lady in Victoria recently, and I was really happy to find out that she did modelling. Have to go for a trip there soonish and shoot her. >.>

Anyway, there is more to the gothic and cyberpunk style than just lots of eyeliner and a dark mood. If you want to get a good overview of the type of clothing worn in this style, check out Deadly Couture (a local Vancouver fetish store). These images really fall more into a dark, woman in black dress, elegant sort of genre. Like glamour/beauty but dark.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 30, 2009)

3rd looks more Geisha than goth (Y)
Very nice photos 
I had to laugh about her getting fatter then you saying your taking her to dinner 

1st one is very nice, like  a Glamour shoot tbh.

Her face has gotten larger, but her body is fine, Infact she is fine, Getting fatter doesn't necissarily mean a bad thing 

I am assuming she has recently found a partner?
and she is very happy with this partner?


----------



## Moonb007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the lighting on the second shot...looks great.


----------



## Rob_W (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd say more Vampish than Goth but very good shots either way


----------



## dizzyg44 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good stuff!

I'd really like to hear about your lighting setup for this.


----------



## mrs.hutch (Sep 2, 2009)

ya i must agree with not very goth comments.. i like the 2nd one the most the light is great, dark but not so much so that u are overdoing it.  the 3rd just do anything for me i dont really know why, mayber the angle?  idk her head looks huge in comparison to the rest of her.

...and as fas fat goes - i think ur insane!  she is by no means fat!  id hate to see what u would say about me and im average size!!  (and 7 months pregnant as of now.. but that doesnt count)


----------



## rully (Sep 16, 2009)

hahaha... pregnant doesn't count as fat. it's a bless. anyway, congrats mrs.hutch.

anyway, she's look fat because her arms at certain angle, will look so big.

my lightning set up on picture number 2, only using one light above her head. just that. and let photoshop do the rest.


----------



## osirus (Sep 17, 2009)

i Love the first two pics, not super crazy about the third, i think its the angle + that shadow from her hair on her cheek, makes the jaw look very square.

First two are superb though!


----------



## Miss_Pfeifer (Sep 17, 2009)

These shots are very beautiful. I especially like the first one, the eye contact is great. Although, I will say that they don't seem particularly gothic, but I can't put my finger on exactly what they're lacking in that department.


----------



## Mastino (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are gorgeous pictures!  The goth part might have to involve some pp...


----------

